# Housebreaking success



## drummerboy1248 (May 30, 2014)

My 10 week old standard, Bentley, is finally showing signs of getting the whole house breaking thing. He is now going to the door when he needs to go. I know my carpet appreciates it. I have to pay attention and be responsive. He is not barking to go out very regularly, but I have him speak before I open the door, so I think he will get that down in time. 

I know poodles don't like to be alone. When my airedale goes out at the same time, Bentley heads right out to the lawn and takes care of business. But when it is just him going out, he just stands at the open door unless I go out with him. Of course this gives opportunity to reinforce the behavior with praise. But when might I expect him to go out alone? Any training ideas to help with this? Also, he is very anti-crate. He whines and barks non-stop if put in a crate alone, even with us in the same room.

An upside to this attachment behavior is that he stays right with me no matter what when off leash. He will play or whatever, but as soon as I take a step, he is right with me.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Separation Anxiety*

Separation Anxiety is a common problem with dogs and humans. Velcro dogs are common. Puppies especially have been used to and require contact with loved ones. My girl would sit on my feet whenever I stopped in the one place long enough. She would NOT crate. five or six sleepless nights and I gave up.
She is now 18 months and still sleeps quietly on her bed beside mine. At first I would have to touch her occasionally to reassure her. Now this is only needed when I leave my bed (often in the night at 70+) She was EXTREMELY distressed when crated. At first I took her out to pee and poo and rewarded her for doing so. I vocalized her actions and rewarded her. She has her own door and now leaves to do what is needed. I tell her she is a "good girl" when she returns. Your puppy is still very small and anxious and she is not too confident without your presence. Encourage her to play with your airedale in the same area she is to go. Play with them both and retire from the game when you can. She will gain confidence in the play area and not need you so much. But this will take time. My girl is still my black shadow but she will leave me to do the things dogs do. She now feels she must "help" me with any task I undertake. She brings my shoes and picks up anything I need that is at her height. This has saved me much pain from my back. Be patient she will grow into your family with the rules you make. Do not be afraid to make them and enforce them with rewards and occasional expressed displeasure.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wonderful news! What progress you've made! Puppy seated by the door, vocalizing to go out. I would be breaking out the champagne. Could you make the crate experience more rewarding with stuffed Kongs or puzzles?


----------



## drummerboy1248 (May 30, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> Wonderful news! What progress you've made! Puppy seated by the door, vocalizing to go out. I would be breaking out the champagne. Could you make the crate experience more rewarding with stuffed Kongs or puzzles?



I don't know if the crate will ever work unless the other dog is in there with him. But the crate I have is one of the plastic travel types and is really only large enough for the airedale I am considering one of the larger wire types. But I think I would still have to put the other dog in there to keep him calm. I hate to say it, but I have to get my sleep. Work comes early and I have to be on my game. Sleepless nights aren't an option.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

It is difficult to train any dog when you spend time away from home. At least your dogs have each other or your problems would be much worse. It is my view that your dogs should be together when no one else is present. You will need all your patience to complete your training. Your black boy has made good progress and it is to be hoped that he will continue to do so. With your help he should do well (most spoos do in time)
Eric.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is great to hear that you are making such great progress on the housebreaking. As far as the crate is concerned it does have uses other than related to housebreaking such as for reducing chewing on furniture when you aren't home if you have a power chewer. while teething there can be lots of chewing and you don't want that to involve furniture or walls. Both of my dogs continue to be power chewers although they wouldn't dream of putting teeth on furniture or walls now, they did when they were teething and I think we could have avoided some furniture scars if they had stayed in their crates a few weeks longer. I also have had occasions where crate confinement due to little injuries was indicated, as much to keep the patient quiet as to prevent the other one from being annoying. Try crate games as a way to help your pup accept the crate.


----------



## Tsays (Jan 21, 2014)

Congrats! Something that helped with our potty training, we taught Stella to ring a bell to have us open the door. She loved ringing the bell and it was easy to get her to equate bell ringing with the door opening. We just tied a bell to the door handle and rewarded her for ringing the bell and then immediately opened the door. It became fun for her. 

She also started ringing the bell to get our attention to play..but that's another story. =)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Tsays said:


> Congrats! Something that helped with our potty training, we taught Stella to ring a bell to have us open the door. She loved ringing the bell and it was easy to get her to equate bell ringing with the door opening. We just tied a bell to the door handle and rewarded her for ringing the bell and then immediately opened the door. It became fun for her.
> 
> She also started ringing the bell to get our attention to play..but that's another story. =)



Congrats!!  yay! 

Bells are cool too! 
but I wanted to try this.... 
A snobby dog-trainer told me it couldn't be done... I wanted to prove her wrong! I guess she hasn't been around poodles much 

I taught Lou (my apricot female) to bring her leash to me when she wants to go out to potty. (She learned it in a couple days! She was about 5-6 months old I think. I have a video of me teaching her  ) 
and then Apollo (rescued at 11-12 months old) learned to bring the leash to me by watching her do it 

Poodles are geniuses! 

Ps. I tried since the beginning to make the crate a "happy place" to take naps... There are some cool videos about crate training with treats and slowly increasing the amount if time etc 




































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Yay!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tsays (Jan 21, 2014)

That is so cool Lou! What a great idea! And your pups are GORGEOUS!


----------

